# Anyone down South planting yet?



## shellbellc (Apr 16, 2007)

We had snow last night and this morning with that darn Nor'easter coming up through.  We haven't even gotten to turn the ground yet!!


----------



## msmith (Apr 16, 2007)

We haven't had the snow like you have had but this raining here and there has had the ground to wet to do much. I still have time to get some plants out and make before the Texas Heat Wave comes thru.


----------



## mrgrumpy (Apr 16, 2007)

I had a tray of peppers coming up nicely until it got knocked off the shelf.... 

The farm up the road has corn already up, and has already cut the first crop of wheat.  Does that count?

Bill


----------



## shellbellc (Apr 16, 2007)

Sure it counts!  Around here we say knee high by Fourth of July for the corn.  They're saying around here no early corn at all.  The ground temp has to be 55* I think before they can plant.  That won't be any time soon round here.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Apr 16, 2007)

I have potatos up real good.  A row of green beans are up and about ready to stake.  Tomatos, eggplants, zucchini, bell pepper, cubanelle peppers, cayenne peppers and jalepeno peppers are all planted from store bought plants and doing fine.  The wheat is heading out in the farmers fields and the corn is up about a foot tall.  Peaches and other fruits are on the trees and looking good. Having problems getting the herbs to start, may not be quite warm enough yet.  Just hope the cold weather stays away


----------



## shellbellc (Apr 16, 2007)

I am sooo jealous!


----------



## larry maddock (Apr 16, 2007)

my april 1 plants got frozen

i started yesterday putting outside again..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





my 2 foot square seed starter area looks like a jungle...

i have already harvested about a bunch of cilantro--
they seem to luv this 26 watt cfl grow light...


----------



## bigal (Apr 16, 2007)

I was planning on planting corn on the 18th.  Ground temp in wKs is only at 40*.  Our ground temp is 10* below normal.   Will be a week before we get rolling.  Odd winter/early spring for us.

PS  field corn to be fed to cattle, not sweet corn.


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 16, 2007)

dang I my miss dirt


----------



## bigal (Apr 16, 2007)

Buy some out here Debi, I'll even farm it for you.  You can come on down and smell it anytime you want..........just be sure you bring your smoker!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Apr 16, 2007)

Corn prices are running so high right now that almost all the cotton and soybean acreage has been planted in corn.  It's supposed to look like Iowa around here this year according to the news.


----------



## shellbellc (Apr 17, 2007)

Are we still talking field corn or sweet?  One time my Aunt had a picnic and got a great deal on 100 ears of corn...I'm sure the cows would've loved it...


----------



## goat (Apr 17, 2007)

The local grocery store has done an excellent job of producing a bumper crop of fresh fruits and vegetables in these wild weather conditions!!!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Apr 17, 2007)

No Shell, this is field corn. There is a Menonite farmer in Dumas, Arkansas that we go to each year to buy our sweet corn. He raises the absolute best around. It is called "incredible". It is so good you just boil it in plain water, no salt, no sugar. We put 300 ears in the freezer last June and have about 50 - 75 left. 

Hope no one minds but here is a pic with his phone #. Just don't buy it all before I get there


----------



## ga_smoker (Apr 27, 2007)

I lost my lettuce/spinach by a freeze Easter weekend. My cabbages are doing fine. Last weekend I started planting my tomatoes and peppers. I have 12 toms so far, most are heirlooms and 6-7 peppers, only 2 sweet. I also planted a few eggplant. We've had very pleasant weather the last couple of weeks, but we need RAIN! 

Anyone for garden porn? 

Steve


----------



## shellbellc (Apr 27, 2007)

We don't need rain here, a nor'easter two weeks ago, thunderstorms all last night and today.  Calling for small stream and creek flooding.  Driving by the river on the way to work today, it was wild and muddy.  Don't think the boy will get to do his trout tournament tomorrow...

Our daffies are still up and our tulips are gorgeous.  We won't plant for another couple of weeks.  I could put peas in but hubby hasn't turned the ground yet!!


----------



## camocook (Apr 27, 2007)

AROUND HERE MOST SAY MOTHERS DAY IS THE DAY TO PLANT. WE HAVE MOST EVERYTHING IN CONTAINERS AND ON WHEELS IN OUR LITTLE ROWHOME YARD IN SO.PHILA. WE DO A VARIETY OF PEPPERS,{mostly hot} A COUPLE OF ROMA TOMATOES, AND A LARGE SLICING TOMATO AND USUALLY A NOVELTY ITEM.AND SOME CUCUMBERS AND POLE BEANS ON A TRELLIS.

     MADE A NICE BATCH OF HABANERO SAUCE LAST YEAR. I CALL IT A 9 ON THE HEAT SCALE, MOST PEOPLE CALL IT A 15 OR 20.


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 27, 2007)

We got mud for about 2 inches and frozen under that.


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 27, 2007)

I got a yard it's just not ready yet Even my raised beds aren't ready for planting ad they thaw first.


----------

